# Acekard 2i? URGENT.....please help



## Bigmoose6442 (Jul 13, 2010)

i ordered my acekard 2i thursday. it was shipped friday. i ordered via free shipping hong kong air mail and paid via paypal. i would like to know how long it took for other american residents orders to arrive from shoptemp. please write if it is bussines days or regular days. i need this in time for my friends birthday which is in 9 days on the 21st. will it arrive by then?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 13, 2010)

It took about 2 weeks for my goods to arrive.(I'm from Canada but the shipping time shouldn't be too different.)


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 13, 2010)

You should have choosen Express Mail if it was that urgent :/


----------



## Bigmoose6442 (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah well my paypal account only had 20.84 dollars left in it which meant i couldnt have bought express or any faster form of shipping.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 13, 2010)

Bigmoose6442 said:
			
		

> yeah well my paypal account only had 20.84 dollars left in it which meant i couldnt have bought express or any faster form of shipping.



You could have bought express or faster if you had gotten it from leetmod or ShopTemp.
No one can really say whether or not it'll get there in time, seeing as how air mail or any mail from Hong Kong with free shipping is unpredictable.


----------



## geenlung (Jul 14, 2010)

I've ordered twice from ShopTemp and it's come within 7-9 days (regular, not business). This is coming from a guy in Ohio. I hope your package comes in time.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 14, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> It took about 2 weeks for my goods to arrive.(I'm from Canada but the shipping time shouldn't be too different.)



Same here.


----------



## Another World (Jul 16, 2010)

i used free and got my ak2i in just over 7 days.

-another world


----------



## retroman51 (Jul 20, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> It took about 2 weeks for my goods to arrive.(I'm from Canada but the shipping time shouldn't be too different.)



It takes 2-5 weeks if you live anywhere near or in the western US (California, Washington), 6-10 weeks if you live in the eastern US (Maryland, Washington, DC).


----------

